# Cut out 6-24-2012



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

Complete cut out on Monday. 8 1/2 lbs of bees, filled 10 frames of brood 12" high.
This was a difficult one because I only had a 7" x 14" of opening space to work with in the ceiling. 
This was a living room corner and was careful to limit the damage in the house. 
The total loss of bees was only about 200, my bee vac I made did the job perfect. I was able to control 
the suction in the hose so the bees did not get bounced around in the hose and in the holding chamber.
This cut out was the cleanest and best for me to date. Was surprised at the quantity of bees and brood
in this cut out. Bees were clean, healthy, and no mites. Tuesday morning put them into their new home
and today afternoon I checked and 1 frame in the suppers already was filled with honey.
These ladies are great, and accepted their new home fast.

All bees are ladies, and they are sweet!


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

You can make the ceiling repair easier and potentially cheaper by cutting a bigger hole.
Since sheetrock is sold in 4 x 8' sheets, by cutting along the center of the ceiling joists and making the hole 4' long, the repairman only needs to make one cut to the sheet (4' x 16") to make the plug. 

It's less labor then fitting a piece and installing crossmembers btw the joists to nail it to, and makes your job easier as well.

(Knowing stuff like this is how you can often sell a job at your price when someone else is willing to do it free.)


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice one Ted! Hows 'bout a few pics?


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

The ceiling joists ended near the wall not allowing a bigger opening, I am a carpenter by trade!


Beregondo said:


> You can make the ceiling repair easier and potentially cheaper by cutting a bigger hole.
> Since sheetrock is sold in 4 x 8' sheets, by cutting along the center of the ceiling joists and making the hole 4' long, the repairman only needs to make one cut to the sheet (4' x 16") to make the plug.
> 
> It's less labor then fitting a piece and installing crossmembers btw the joists to nail it to, and makes your job easier as well.
> ...


----------

